
Show HN: Openblog – Blogging with GitHub Issues - megalodon
https://github.com/mateogianolio/openblog
======
pwmckenna
My blog ([http://pwmckenna.net](http://pwmckenna.net)) is built on the same
idea. The issue I ran into is that forks don't have their own issues, so its a
bit harder to share than I originally thought (you need a seperate repo for
the code, and for the issues).

Here's the source:
[https://github.com/pwmckenna/til](https://github.com/pwmckenna/til)

~~~
pwmckenna
Update: forks _can_ have their own issues.

[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/revisions/179470/2](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/revisions/179470/2)

------
prezjordan
Wow what a great idea. Would it be possible to list comments inline as well?

~~~
megalodon
Yes, the possibility exists, but it's not implemented as a feature in
Github.js so you'd have to manually request the issue comments for every issue
like this:

    
    
      github._request('GET', issue.comments_url, {}, callback)

------
seanlane
So I'm trying to understand the benefits behind this as opposed to using a
normal blog hosted with Github Pages? Then the posts would be visible in the
repo.

If it is for having comments within a Github Pages blog, I found a solution
that I wrote about myself about using a normal Jekyll hosted on GH Pages that
pulls comments from Issues:
[http://seanlane.net/2016/Hosting_comments_within_issues_on_G...](http://seanlane.net/2016/Hosting_comments_within_issues_on_Github_Pages/)

~~~
megalodon
It's pretty simple in its current form, but if one were to add user
authentication then it would be possible to do anything implemented in the
Github API.

For example, this project is using issues in the purpose of
posting/commenting, but theoretically you could use them as a general purpose
database.

~~~
seanlane
Oh, that's pretty interesting in that sense. What gave you the idea for it?
And do you see doing anything more intricate with it?

------
transfire
Never considered using the issues for this. I did create a Jekyll plugin for
using the wiki: Jekyll-Gollum ([https://github.com/rubyworks/jekyll-
gollum](https://github.com/rubyworks/jekyll-gollum)) Haven't messed with it in
a while though, probably needs some love by now.

------
s986s
Did something similar about 10 months ago here
[https://github.com/formula1/NodeOS-Blog](https://github.com/formula1/NodeOS-
Blog)

I didn't realize hacker news had interest in these sorts of things, might have
posted it

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Not sure why you're getting downvotes but cool! It's sometimes hard to gauge
whether or not the HN community will be interested in something (and sometimes
they might be but it still doesn't gain traction due to time of posting, etc).
I'd say just submit it anyway if you have something you think is cool and the
community will decide if they want to discuss it or not :)

------
BinaryIdiot
Neat! Though I think putting the content directly into the repository would be
a better solution. I'd love to see more content systems use git (or something
like git) for version tracking and publishing.

~~~
megalodon
You can use a Jekyll-based blog for that. The cool thing about this is the
ability to comment on posts without having to add Disqus or similar services.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
True, can't really comment if you used straight git.

------
gberger
URL Shortener with GitHub Issues:
[http://ghurl.github.io/?12](http://ghurl.github.io/?12)

------
ne01
Neat hack but I rather use something designed for blogging like: SunSed.com
and silvrback.com

Disclaimer: I'm cofounder of SunSed.

~~~
bnj
But...why? What makes sunsed different or better? If you're going to self
promote on every thread that seems topically related to your product, at least
take the time to differentiate it and offer strengths and weaknesses

~~~
ne01
You are right! I deserved the negative points! Lesson learned! ;)

